# Refilling one pound propane tanks - How to Video



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I made this video today.






Remember when filling, the 20 pound tank needs to be at room temperature and the one pound tank needs to be frozen. Always weigh the one pound tank after filling to make sure you only put 16 oz of propane into it.


----------



## Chrome steel (Apr 6, 2003)

Thanks for that video its is very helpful.......


----------



## Rex_ (Jan 23, 2010)

Thanks, where did you get that adapter for the 20# tank so you could attach your 1# tank?


----------



## jlcrss (May 17, 2006)

Why does it have to be frozen? Also what do you do if you over fill it?


----------



## feedinggrounds (Jul 21, 2009)

If you over fill it I hook it to something right away and use some propane till you can feel it when you shake it, if not the tank will bulge when it warms up. Been refilling a long time shake a brand new tank and get the feel but the weight method is more precice. I would hate to think what a bursted tank in a confind place with ignition souce would do!! I have been giving thought to building a device to use a hand held vacume pump to put negative pressure in the tank before filling to eliminate the freezing process. Dan


----------



## DeerFarmer (Nov 28, 2010)

Great video, very well explained. I didn't know about the freezing empty tank part, maybe that is why I have not been getting a full refill on tanks.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Hi Ian, Although I've been doing it for years and am familuar with the process that was a great idea to do that vidio for the less fortunate ones! LOL! 

I use a milk crate to store and transport my tanks around, a MC will hold 9 one pounders very nicely. Depending on the weather conditions one usually gets me by for a weekend or two. Right now I've got two crates/18 tanks filled and ready to go!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

jlcrss said:


> Why does it have to be frozen? Also what do you do if you over fill it?


So you create enough pressure differential to get 16oz of propane into the one pound tank. If the one pound tank is completely empty, I've never over filled one. If it's only 1/8 full and you try to refill the tank, more than 16 oz of propane will get in to tank. If you over fill it, just stick a small screwdriver down into the center hole and let some propane out until you only have 16 oz in the tank.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

Nice video Ian a couple notes I made while watching it first was you did this inside a no no LOL. Second you zeroed the scale with a cylinder the correct method is to zero the scale and fill to the correct total weight which must be listed on the cylinder label. That eliminates any chance of overfilling a cylinder. You could also purchase a extension hose so you could fill with the cylinder on the scale while filling. Another option that would help is a tank heater which could easily be made out of a old heating pad. Oh and get a small torch to burn off over fills the screwdiver method sucks when the valve sticks. None of this changes the fact that the cylinder once refilled is no longer DOT legal which means you can't transport it anywhere but you guys can take that up with your own legal department.


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

1mainiac said:


> Nice video Ian a couple notes I made while watching it first was you did this inside a no no LOL. Second you zeroed the scale with a cylinder the correct method is to zero the scale and fill to the correct total weight which must be listed on the cylinder label. That eliminates any chance of overfilling a cylinder. You could also purchase a extension hose so you could fill with the cylinder on the scale while filling. Another option that would help is a tank heater which could easily be made out of a old heating pad. Oh and get a small torch to burn off over fills the screwdiver method sucks when the valve sticks. None of this changes the fact that the cylinder once refilled is no longer DOT legal which means you can't transport it anywhere but you guys can take that up with your own legal department.


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

It was done inside my garage with with the door open and wind blowing through it. 

How is setting an empty tank on the scale and zeroing out the weight of the empty tank going to read incorrectly? Empty tank weighs 0oz on the scale after putting propane in it weighs 16 oz. The tanks will hold 16.4 oz.
How is that wrong?

Save the unsolicited advice, next thing you're going to tell us is the ice isn't ever safe and we shouldn't go out on it.

BTW dach, you win the pool for the first sighting of "The safety guy". I was way off when I picked post #3.


----------



## trosenberg (Sep 29, 2009)

Might be a dumb question but does the valve on the 20 lb tank fit the valve on the 1lber or do you have to have an adapter of some sort. Great video though, I have read how to do it but seeing it done gives me alot more confidence. Thanks


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

trosenberg said:


> Might be a dumb question but does the valve on the 20 lb tank fit the valve on the 1lber or do you have to have an adapter of some sort. Great video though, I have read how to do it but seeing it done gives me alot more confidence. Thanks


Adapter is needed.


----------



## Priority1 (Feb 5, 2006)

trosenberg said:


> Might be a dumb question but does the valve on the 20 lb tank fit the valve on the 1lber or do you have to have an adapter of some sort. Great video though, I have read how to do it but seeing it done gives me alot more confidence. Thanks


You need an adapter. 
I started filling the smaller cylinders for my propane torches over 20 years ago. This is a good video.


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

ih772 said:


> It was done inside my garage with with the door open and wind blowing through it.
> 
> How is setting an empty tank on the scale and zeroing out the weight of the empty tank going to read incorrectly? Empty tank weighs 0oz on the scale after putting propane in it weighs 16 oz. The tanks will hold 16.4 oz.
> How is that wrong?
> ...


And your trained and licensed to work on LP in how many States? Doing something wrong for years does not make you a expert. Same thing applies to the guys who burn down their garage every year frying turkeys. I know full well what the rules are for filling and refilling LP cylinders and ASME tanks and have done it as part of my job in several different states. When you read the rules you will find you cannot legally transport refilled 1lb cylinders anywhere. Even the disclaimer in the ad says so as it has to to keep them from being sued. I know also full well that you guys will continue to do this and was only offering some suggestions to help make it safer. But you just carry on cause you clearly know more than anyone else.


----------



## anthvent (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the video.


----------



## WALLEYEvision (Dec 5, 2003)

WALLEYE MIKE said:


> Adapter is needed.


The _"adapter"_ is called a *MacCoupler*. Here's some info:

http://maccoupler.com/

KM North America
5141 Porsche Dr.
Traverse City, MI 49684

Phone: 231-645-0149 
Fax: 231-346-6446


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

1mainiac said:


> And your trained and licensed to work on LP in how many States? Doing something wrong for years does not make you a expert. Same thing applies to the guys who burn down their garage every year frying turkeys. I know full well what the rules are for filling and refilling LP cylinders and ASME tanks and have done it as part of my job in several different states. When you read the rules you will find you cannot legally transport refilled 1lb cylinders anywhere. Even the disclaimer in the ad says so as it has to to keep them from being sued. I know also full well that you guys will continue to do this and was only offering some suggestions to help make it safer. But you just carry on cause you clearly know more than anyone else.


:lol: :lol:

Ya know,,,, you're not allowed to tear that sticker off your mattress either..


----------



## Fish Stalker (May 15, 2005)

Thank for taking the time to do the video  I've been debating about getting the coupler so I can quit using the 20 lbs tank in my shanty. I'm sold now & will be getting one soon. Thanks again!!!


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

1mainiac said:


> And your trained and licensed to work on LP in how many States? Doing something wrong for years does not make you a expert. Same thing applies to the guys who burn down their garage every year frying turkeys. I know full well what the rules are for filling and refilling LP cylinders and ASME tanks and have done it as part of my job in several different states. When you read the rules you will find you cannot legally transport refilled 1lb cylinders anywhere. Even the disclaimer in the ad says so as it has to to keep them from being sued. I know also full well that you guys will continue to do this and was only offering some suggestions to help make it safer. But you just carry on cause you clearly know more than anyone else.


Good for you that you know "the rules". The funny thing is I don't see anywhere in this thread where someone asked for "the rules", you decided that we needed to know "the rules". 

If you want to have an 'anti filling one pound tank rant' then start your own thread, I support your 'right' to do so.

The laws of physics prevent a room temperature 20 pound tank from overfilling a frozen and empty 1 pound'er. Don't believe me? Refill a couple hundred of them and then tell me how much they weight when you follow the procedure I outlined.


----------



## papermouth (Feb 5, 2007)

Now I can put some good use to the little green tanks I pick up off the ice.:lol: Great info BTW!!!


----------



## 1mainiac (Nov 23, 2008)

This is not and never was intended to be anti filing rant I am ok with you filling them I know several people who fill them and have considered doing it myself. And since you pointed out sticking a screwdriver in the check ball to let out any extra I would guess that you have overfilled a couple over the years. Would be hard not to since there is no overfill protection on the cylinders. The question was how to fill them correctly the answer to that is they are not designed to be refilled so there is no correct way. What I tried to do is offer some help and ideas to make it safer and get people to actually read the label on the cylinder so they know what a correct fill is for the cylinder they have. Take whatever you wish from what I add does not matter much to me. I don't totally disagree with you and you can probably do this with zero issues because you have been doing it a long time, can you say the same for guys who have never done it. 
Mentioning that you did the video indoors was meant to be a joke cause you and I both know the instructions say to never fill indoors. There are lots of us smart enough to understand the rules are mostly to protect idiots from themselves. But while your making videos can you do one on fishing with dynamite LOL.


----------

